# A Few Videos



## Tr33Climb3r (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys I haven't been on here lately and I have a few videos I put together and never posted here. Instead of posting them in separate threads I will just throw it in one. Watch the ones that seem interesting if any of them do. :disdain:

The helmet cam is the Drift HD170 Stealth. Some of them were shot in 720p and some where not. They go from oldest to newest. 

Enjoy

MS 200T Debut - YouTube 

Ash Tree Removal w/ Light Rigging - YouTube

Work for my Grandparents - YouTube

Removin' A Tree Down By The River - YouTube

Maple Tree Removal Timelapse - YouTube

Dead Oak Removal - YouTube


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice safe, efficient technique (watched the ash one and the dead oak one). I like how you let the saw do the work, like its supposed to, and how your posture was when making the cuts. Just gotta watch those tops kickin' back on you.

You even used both of your hands to hold the saw and hung it up before pushing off any wood.


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (Jan 17, 2012)

limbwalker54 said:


> Nice safe, efficient technique (watched the ash one and the dead oak one). I like how you let the saw do the work, like its supposed to, and how your posture was when making the cuts. Just gotta watch those tops kickin' back on you.
> 
> You even used both of your hands to hold the saw and hung it up before pushing off any wood.



Thanks for the compliments


----------



## deevo (Jan 18, 2012)

Good work, what helmet cam are you using? I got one for Christmas haven't been able to use it yet! Everytime we go out its snowing!


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (Jan 20, 2012)

deevo said:


> Good work, what helmet cam are you using? I got one for Christmas haven't been able to use it yet! Everytime we go out its snowing!



Thanks

Its the Drift HD170


----------



## Dutch cut (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice videos, I like how you use the snap cut a lot.

What's the friction saver type rig you are using with the Pinto? pulley on it? Looks like a good idea if I am figuring right.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2012)

limbwalker54 said:


> Nice safe, efficient technique (watched the ash one and the dead oak one). I like how you let the saw do the work, like its supposed to, and how your posture was when making the cuts. Just gotta watch those tops kickin' back on you.
> 
> You even used both of your hands to hold the saw and hung it up before pushing off any wood.



I disagree with pretty much everything you just said. To me it looked like more expsensive gear than work experience.

When I saw the guy cross his hands with the one being under the hand saw blade I cringed. 

The rig work was cheesy. Rigging up for little cuts is not effecient, nor safe. It looked like the guy was making toothpicks. Just to many little cuts when one or two big ones would have been better. That entails getting better posture and position to make them.

Also I think the chain on the 20 was to tight.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a lot of fast work non stop. Good techniques too.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well Dan,

I guess I wasn't watching as careful as I thought. Didn't see the crossed hand.....

I also didn't say anything about the small cuts. I wasn't up there (obviously) so I don't know how he felt about taking anything larger than what he did.

Will you ever respond to my PM about your Dingo for sale????


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (Jan 25, 2012)

Dutch cut said:


> Nice videos, I like how you use the snap cut a lot.
> 
> What's the friction saver type rig you are using with the Pinto? pulley on it? Looks like a good idea if I am figuring right.



That device is called the pulleySAVER. Super slick.

Thanks for watching


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (Jan 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I disagree with pretty much everything you just said. To me it looked like more expsensive gear than work experience.
> 
> When I saw the guy cross his hands with the one being under the hand saw blade I cringed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comments. Watching the videos I have improved my hand positioning when it comes to handsaws. 

The rigging was smaller yes and I could have gotten away with bigger pieces but the people that were working on the ground didn't have much more room to move things around because of the backed up brush. As well as weight so they could manage them. 

You were right the 200T chain was tight. It didn't sound as bad in person. I loosened it after.


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (Jan 25, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> That's a lot of fast work non stop. Good techniques too.



Thanks.


----------



## sinner_ (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks


----------

